# We are considering a HYATT purchase but have concerns



## pharmlivin (Jul 13, 2008)

We are considering a HYATT purchase but are a bit concerned about recent resort reviews.  I have used TRIPADVISOR for a long time and found the reviews to be very accurate representations of the resorts I was researching and ultimately visited. (And some I visited and researched after the fact).

Recently, some reviews of the HYATT vacation club resorts, particularly the Key West Resorts, have been rather negative in terms of condition of rooms, cleanliness and overall impressions of service and management.  The HYATT COCONUT PLANTATON has impecable reviews and that is what I would expect for all Hyatts but that doesn't seem to be the case.

The MF are high and I would expect nothing less than the kind of ratings COCONUT BEACH gets, for all resorts.

I have some "lower-end" TSs and some "higher-end" TSs and I enjoy both very much but I do have entirely different expectations of service, room conditions (never about cleanliness though!!!) amenities, etc. 

I know HYATT has been switching focus to the fractional ownership model but I hope the TS resorts won't be neglected.  And maybe, since I am seriously in the market, I am over-reacting to a few negative reviews.   As always, thanks for listening.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 13, 2008)

pharmlivin,

I have not visited the Keywest properties for a few years but I can say that I have never had a problem or issue at any of the Hyatt resort.

Im not sure what you are hearing but I know Sunset Harbor is updating many many things.

As a Hyatt owner I have and will be buying a few more Hyatt timeshare in the future especially know that Hyatt has some good resort locations now and there are some GREAT new locations coming on line.

I would suggest when you are down in Keywest that you view the resorts Im sure someone will show you around and the different units.

You will love Hyatt but always take you time before buying remember you0 can always rent of a few days and check the resorts out.

Buy big point weeks 2200 or 2000 point weeks you will thank me for it in about 4-7 years or less.


----------



## Kal (Jul 13, 2008)

It is difficult to react to broad generalizations, but I definitely would have no doubts about the current quality of the three properties in Key West.  Windward Pointe is the newest and the interiors and resort are extremely nice.  Many folks are concerned about the location as you would probably need a car if you plan on spending lots of time in Old Town Key West.

The Beach House interiors and resort are a step down from Windward Pointe but still very nice.  Again, you will need transportation to go between the resort and Old Town.

Sunset Harbor is the oldest of the three, but massive upgrading is underway.  In April the living rooms were all refurnished with goods that mirror the Aspen property.  The remaining rooms of each unit are scheduled for upgrading starting in 2009.  The location of Sunset Harbor is without doubt the very best of any resort in Key West.  It's spectacular!  The only problem I have seen is the studio units.  They are small, and do not have a veranda.  Some of those units are also subject to outside noise.  However, keep in mind that the studios are the master suite of a two bedroom unit.  As such it has a nice jacuzzi.

If you can be more specific about comments, we'll be happy to respond to each comment.


----------



## bdh (Jul 13, 2008)

pharmlivin said:


> I have used TRIPADVISOR for a long time and found the reviews to be very accurate representations of the resorts I was researching and ultimately visited.
> 
> Recently, some reviews of the HYATT vacation club resorts, particularly the Key West Resorts, have been rather negative in terms of condition of rooms, cleanliness and overall impressions of service and management.



While the Tripadvisor review feature is generally a good guide as to what to expect at a hotel or TS property, the format of individual experiences can create a wide range of opinions. 

IE: when you read the Windward Pointe reviews, its hard to believe that people are writing about the same property - one will say the airplanes from the airport next door drove them crazy and the next review says they hardly noticed the planes.

Then when you jump to Sunset Harbor reviews, one honeymoon couple gives the property nothing but 5's and then the next honeymoon couple 2 weeks later rates it with 1's and 3's - hard to believe that they both stayed in a studio unit and had such wildly different view points.



Kal said:


> It is difficult to react to broad generalizations, but I definitely would have no doubts about the current quality of the three properties in Key West.
> Windward Pointe is the newest and the interiors and resort are extremely nice.
> The Beach House interiors and resort are a step down from Windward Pointe but still very nice.
> Sunset Harbor is the oldest of the three, but massive upgrading is underway.  The location of Sunset Harbor is without doubt the very best of any resort in Key West.   The only problem I have seen is the studio units.  They are small, and do not have a veranda.



Kal's comments on the 3 KW properties is a very accurate description.  While Sunset Harbor's rooms may have the least "sex appeal" of the 3 properties, after visiting KW a few times it is easy to understand why Sunset Harbor is the KW property of choice for HVC members.

Since Sunset Harbor is the first and oldest timeshare property in the HVC system, it is not nearly as sexy or sophisticated as the other HVC properties.  As Hyatt constructs the current round of new properties, each one will raise the bar for the standard of Hyatt accommodations.  I think the most recent Tripadvisor review of Sunset Harbor is a good example of that - when an HVC owner from one of the newer and extremely high end HVC properties visits Sunset Harbor, it seems like a step down.  Similar to the Tripadvisor Honeymooner reviews of Sunset Harbor, when you consider the comparison of KW to Beaver Creek and Sunset Harbor to the Park Hyatt Residences, you wind up with two wildly different scenarios.  Due to the unique character that make Beaver Creek and the Park Hyatt a special place as a HVC property, Key West and Sunset Harbor is also a special HVC property - albeit for different reasons.

Bottom line - I would not let the view point of a few Tripadvisor reviews form your persceptive of the HVC product.  As Kal and Carmel suggested, continue to research and ask questions and visit an HVC property.


----------



## pizzagirl (Jul 14, 2008)

We have owned in Key West at Windward Pointe for six years.  This past winter is the FIRST time we ever stayed at our home resort, and in our own unit.  When we go to Key West we have mostly stayed in Sunset Harbour.  The stuido unit there is very small, just basically a hotel room with a bathroom, no balcony.  The other units are roomier and clean.  What CAN'T be beat is the the location!!  Right in the heart of Key West.  We have stayed at Coconut Plantation, which was impeccably clean and nice.  Our stay this past winter at our own resort was very nice.  Our unit was in complete working order, and spotless.  The grounds were pristine and well kept.  What we did not like was having to drive to the downtown area.  Hyatt offerred a shuttle but we thought it was rather expensive and didn't like the idea of having to wait for a ride.  We have a pending request for Feb. 09, for guess where?  Sunset Harbour, our favorite!  You can walk to mostly everything from there, and the water view is nice.  I have not owned any other timeshare program and don't think I ever will.  I do not think you can beat Hyatt for it's first class everything!  We will probably buy another week in a few years.  We plan to visit exchange into all the Hyatt resrots in the years to come.


----------



## lprstn (Jul 14, 2008)

I say why rush.  Visit the property yourself before you purchase...heck even go on a tour...then make your decision.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 17, 2008)

dont be too concerned
Hyatt SH is great- I think what happens is some of the units are lockouts. Since they ar eolder the studios are small- if the  person stays in a studio, they may feel cramped- If you plan on using a 2br or a 1 br you are in great shape


----------



## MaryH (Jul 23, 2008)

When I stayed at Beach House (BH) Dec 2006, I visited / toured all three.  

I think my favourite was Sunset Harbour (SH) since it is near/at Mallory Square and you can walk everywhere.  It is the only one with 2bdrm lockouts which would give you 1bdrm and a studio if you split it.  The 1bdrm was compact but okay but the studio was just an hotel room basically.   Beach House was fine although WP was newer and fancier but I did not like the fact that you have to cross a street / highway to go to the beach.  

I also did an informal look into one of the units at Galleon and have to say the Hyatt was definitely a cut above.  

If you are thinking along the line of Highland Inn, BH would probably not be very favourable since there are some wear and tear due to the Key West exposure to the elements and does not have the newness of WP and the location of SH.


----------

